# Bayou Furry Bash 2020, Louisiana's first Furry con



## JadeBleufox (Jul 17, 2019)

Louisiana is finally getting it's own Furry Convention! Being held in Metairie, LA, right outside of New Orleans!

More info can be found at these links

Follow us here and everywhere for news and updates! Share so your friends will know too!

Telegram Channel: t.me/BayouFurryBash

Telegram Chat: t.me/BayouFurryBashChat

Twitter:  www.twitter.com/BashBayou

FB: www.facebook.com: Bayou Furry Bash

FB Group: Log into Facebook | Facebook

Instagram: www.instagram.com/bayoufurrybash

WEBSITE COMING SOON


----------



## Catdog (Jul 17, 2019)

Yoo I'm not in that area but I'm super interested in attending! I'll keep an eye on ur twitter for updates. 

Hope there's at least one Brier Fox there


----------



## FlooferWoofer (May 27, 2020)

I live in Luling so I will 100 percent be there! Does Metairie have a convention center? All I know of is Ernest J Morial center in the city.

I want this convention to grow and thrive so more furs gravitate out here. How can I as an individual help facilitate this and spread the word?


----------



## TrishaCat (May 27, 2020)

HELL YEAH
Louisiana is a wonderful state
I'll keep an eye on this


----------



## DaynaD (May 29, 2020)

cool


----------

